# Depression Begins......



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

With the close of upland hunting I can already feel the depression, anxiety, and withdrawls coming. :wink:

Anybody else fear the same?

On the other hand, my wife doesn't seem so depressed.
:huh:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll be a lot more depressed when my legs quit aching so bad... right now they're on FIRE. Miles and miles of snow-filled CRP and cattails will do that to a guy though. I had to try to get my fill of hunting for a season (like that was going to happen).


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Soon as I can swing a golf club my depression will melt away!! I know the dogs will be stir crazy for a while and will need to get out to burn a little energy!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I had mixed emotions yesterday.

On one hand, it's nice to be done for another year. I'm beat...it'll be nice to spend a weekend at home and maybe get some of my projects done. The dogs are beat...maybe now those scrapes and cuts will heal instead of opening up every weekend....

but then again...it's nine loooong months 'til we get to start again!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Two words for ya: ICE FISHING!

Then two more words for ya: OPEN WATER!

Then six more words for ya: October will be here soon enough!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

NJ,

I hear ya...plus throw in some predator hunting, spring goose season...never a lack of anyting to doo and finally time to do them since we can check pheasants off the list, but for those of us own dogs, it really sucks not being able to use them for another nine months.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

NJ you are a poster child for RITALIN give me some of what you are taking!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree with tumblebuck. Torn between depression that rooster chasing is over and relief that it is over. Lot of shoe leather worn off this year but well worth it. I think both the dogs and I need a rest. What a season and not just bird number wise. Nothing like walking the prairie with no one around.

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dosch - It's called a Jiffy Model 30 STX, 15 minutes and 53 holes. THEN start fishing each one. Well established at calming me down.

Tumblebuck - I'm with ya man, Gunnysack is gonna be waiting until Sept. until he can get back out there in the field. I clipped some wings from birds for scent work this summer, just to keep him sharp.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm jumping off the tallest building here in Grand Forks...That's how depressed I am...Wait a minute, that probably wouldn't do the trick...Can't wait for next year!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Don't forget, shed hunting is just around the corner. Thats great exercise for me and the dogs !!! Have to have something to hunt even if you can't eat it..lol


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

A few years back I spent a couple of days in the yard teaching my lab to find shed antlers. She was really good at it even finding old white sheds that even the mice had given up on. Paid off handsomely.

I too can not wait till next years annual pheasant hunt. I envy you guys who get a lot of days in chasing pheasants. I can not complain though, this was one of the best ruffy seasons in years and my current dog is in her prime. That, and I could hunt ruffies every day of the season within 2 miles of home if I wanted and didn't have to work!

Here's hoping the birds and you North Dakotans have a good winter.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Canuck,

Same to you!!

:beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Rick, it takes to long to hit the ground from the tallest building in Grand Forks. There are better ways! A more depressing scenario for me than the end of the season is a tough winter! So far so good! Things are looking up!! Stay grounded!! As far as Ritalin goes, they should just set up a lick somewhere for anyone that needs it and so when you are feeling bad, you could just have as many licks as you think you need!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You guys forgot spring turkeys! Yeah, it never slows down. There is usually some way to fish.


----------



## pheasant101 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am looking forward to next October!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sad to be over but so far the winter we are having should mean another great season!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am going crazy already. I went out an average of three times a week all season, Yeah im addicted. I am planning on going out this weekend with a camera in hand. I always talk of doing this throughout the season, but now that i can't carry a gun i might as well shoot them with film. I am excited to get some pictures of the points and flushing roosters. Also my dogs will go crazy if they can't chase some roosters around for nine months.

I can say my checkbook is really happy. There is nothing like a bird busting out of cover 2 feet infront of you.


----------

